# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  Starcraft 2 play against AI (NO KEY REQUIRED)

## Synris

i know there is another thread somewhere around but it is a little hard to understand, here is a step by step guide on how to get Starcraft 2 working without a beta key (AI only)


1. Download Starcraft 2 Starcraft 2 Beta Client US Build 13891 (download torrent) - TPB


2. Install and patch it up to latest version (patching works in the same way as WoW does, open the launcher and let it load)


3. Download the crack SC2 Beta - Offline Sandbox [FIXED ZIP] (download torrent) - TPB


4. Download some Maps: StarCraft 2 | Nibbits (Only download maps with AI in their name) and put them somewhere like desktop.


5. Run Lazylaunch (was in the Crack rar) and select a map you want to play


6. the game will load, it will set you up as a random race, if you dont like the race you are just go to menu and click restart, it will randomly select a new one.

----------


## P1raten

yo stole my avatar! :C

----------


## Keeshi

I'll DL and try this out  :Smile:

----------


## Rezman10

Works nicely, cept I'm yet to find a decent AI. The "newest" AI all you gotta do is mass defenses in the beginning and your fine, cause its an initial rush and then the AI sucks if you got up defenses and runs away.

----------


## rcpratt

Which AI are you guys using? The one I have isn't even attacking me, although they do send an SCV to look, lol. And they were attacking each other. Nor do they return to defend their base when I'm killing them.

----------


## Rezman10

5.1

start [DarkBlizz.org SC2 Wiki]

----------


## rcpratt

I tried 5.0 and it was very easy/broken. 4.0 was much harder, although still not terribly difficult. How was 5.1?

----------


## Keeshi

Yeah, kinda easy, but its nice to play around with it  :Big Grin:

----------


## IamAnoob

Er..
Running into a problem on Vista.
Windows cannot access the specific device path or file, do not have special permission to access them.

----------


## rcpratt

Grr, filler post so I can post a link for him.

----------


## rcpratt

> Er..
> Running into a problem on Vista.
> Windows cannot access the specific device path or file, do not have special permission to access them.


I had that issue (on Win7) and couldn't figure out the problem. I downloaded a slightly different version of LazyLaunch and it worked fine.

This is the one I downloaded, give it a shot - lazylaunch2.zip

----------


## IamAnoob

> I had that issue (on Win7) and couldn't figure out the problem. I downloaded a slightly different version of LazyLaunch and it worked fine.
> 
> This is the one I downloaded, give it a shot - lazylaunch2.zip


Huzzah, no more errors -- but, get this..
It gets stuck on any map I try to connect to, so I have to quit out of it and don't even get ingame. I have too many problems.

----------


## [Z]em

i have this but im bored already, i wanna play at hard difficulty

----------


## Synris

> i have this but im bored already, i wanna play at hard difficulty


Patience man, they'll release harder diffilculties soon enough, and i hear they are also working on a private server for it so we can play cracked versions with other players

----------

